# -Buckeye Lake is Cookin'-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I haven't posted in a while. So here's a quick one.

Buckeye Lake water temps were 89-degrees Wednesday! And I was marking a lot of water in the 2ft. depth range. So be careful you don't loose a lower unit.


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

I was planning on going catfishing there tonight. Wonder if Im wasting my time.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You should be fine Catfishing. Once the sun goes down and it cools a bit, they will move in closer to eat.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow 89 - Man we need some rain bad.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Jayhat said:


> I was planning on going catfishing there tonight. Wonder if Im wasting my time.


I hooked a nice channel cat (while bass fishing) on a chatterbait way up the channel near Leibs Island on Wednesday.
I'll bet they'd hit some shrimp/liver/worms. When I was a kid. We caught the hell out of 'em near Leibs Island.


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

They were dredging that channel by the bridge to liebs island last week. I know there are some nice channel cats in there. Might have them stirred up looking for new territory tonight. I might be out that way tonight. 

Give a wave if you see an ugly camo painted pontoon at the liebs ramp sometime right before dark.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Buckeye Mo said:


> They were dredging that channel by the bridge to liebs island last week. I know there are some nice channel cats in there. Might have them stirred up looking for new territory tonight. I might be out that way tonight.
> 
> Give a wave if you see an ugly camo painted pontoon at the liebs ramp sometime right before dark.
> 
> ...


Was that you pulling out of north shore boat ramp last weekend around 1:30 am? 

And if you are heading to the east side, be cautious! There are 7 or 8 big floating islands. The seagulls are around or sitting on most of them.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

yes that was us, we used the North Shore ramp on Saturday last week so we could try and scout some flatheads at that end of the lake.

Caught a few channel cats, and a big turtle that we didnt want loose on the boat so he got cut loose.

were you guys in the giant bass boat working the rocks on the point? or were you bank fishing?


Oh and yea, I grew up on the lake and those floating speed bumps out there looked like giant alligators. 

The watercraft officers were out hot and heavy keeping the idiots under control that night too.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Buckeye Mo said:


> yes that was us, we used the North Shore ramp on Saturday last week so we could try and scout some flatheads at that end of the lake.
> 
> Caught a few channel cats, and a big turtle that we didnt want loose on the boat so he got cut loose.
> 
> ...


Yep that was us in the 22ft triton with power poles, we were fishin crappie. Have you caught flathead in buckeye ?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

Your boat looked like an aircraft carrier when we were heading in. 

I have not caught any flatheads at Buckeye, tons of channels though. But I've been told there are some near towards the eastern end. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Buckeye Mo said:


> Your boat looked like an aircraft carrier when we were heading in.
> 
> I have not caught any flatheads at Buckeye, tons of channels though. But I've been told there are some near towards the eastern end.
> 
> ...


LOL! We saw u guys roll up and we thought u were bowfisherman. I have caught one small one about 5lbs towards the end of my canal by the copper penny tavern. I don't know anything about catfish, sorry  wish I could help. Have u been fishin in front of a large pad bed on the east end with red glow bobber?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

That was one of my sidekicks with the red bobbers, I am usually using bait feeder reels and have black light LEDs off the boat.

that bed of lillys just east of the canal back to copper penny produces more turtles for me than catfish lately 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Ya, I've seen a toon out there quite a bit lately. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

I know the boat youre talking about, i've seen it out there alot. I will keep my eyes open for you guys, give me a blast on the horn if you see us, its pretty easy to recognize my boat, its one of a kind 

I need to keep working your end of the lake more, but I keep tending to go back to my favorite holes down by Liebs ramp.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm sure I'll see ya out. I'll give ya a honk. Not sure if u care or not, but we have been nailing the 4-6lb channels accidentally on minnows in the "waterfall canal" aka "little heron"


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

how is the crappie bite along the North bank, where the spillway is at? I used to tear them up out there back when the old spillway was there, but havent crappie fished at Buckeye in forever.

We hit the little lake there by the boat ramp sometimes if there arent too many people along the bank, I hate being a pain in the ass to all the bank fisherman when we go under that bridge... Last time I was on there we got into some stripers and that was big fun.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

